# Russian replacements



## bobp (Mar 4, 2014)

I have a Freind who runs Russian bees. Extremely strong healthy big hives. 

Can be Aggressive but this is a survival train. I believe that I will be trying a couple Russian hives this year. 

I'll keep them isolated from the other bees, so I can work them separately. And up on the hill to decrease the incidental contact that aggravated them. 

Do you have and direct experience with them?


----------



## Smallfarm (Jan 30, 2011)

I hear they winter on less feed, very disease and mite resistant, and they are not always more aggressive. I would love to have some Russian genetics in a few queens.


----------

